
Cities are criminalizing homelessness by banning people from camping in public - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/cities-criminalizing-homelessness-banning-people-130016207.html
======
pmdulaney
This is not an unreasonable piece of legislation if shelters are provided as
an alternative.

